# New Kuhn GMD 700 GII HD



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, I just picked it up Friday after having walked out the door of the dealer only to have him call me back. Long story.

Anyhow I have a new GMD 700. My old Bush Hog DM90 is broke again.

The dealer loaded in on my flat bed. I get it home and unload it only to discover they had not set the parking latch. Ever tried to get the parking latch in place without it being hooked to a tractor? Well, it ain't easy. Finally got it. Hooked it to the tractor and adjusted every thing. Far stretch from my old DM90. Latch this, latch that, pull cord.

The front cover has a lock you have to release to lift it open or close it. Mine is tighter than dicks hat band. Super hard for one person to release the latch and hold it while trying to raise or lower the cover. I may just have to take that off and put a pin in it.

I was used to just lifting the mower bar to the transport positon on my old one. This one you have to raise the front cover before you lift it up. The cover and support bars will get smashed up into the rear tires of the tractor. I ALMOST did this.

The pull cord to release the lift lock it really hard to pull from the tractor. I can see me putting a pulley or two on it rather than just pulling the cord through a loop.

I checked the oil levels before firing it up as I trusted the dealer 0% had done it since they did not have the parking latch in place.

I guess I will get used to it like every new piece of equipment. Just takes some time.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah they can be a pain. I have mine on a caddy, so I can run with the cover down. When I fold the cover up, I use an open end wrench to pry open the tarp latch, they're all tighter than dicks hatband ????

I agree on the strings being too tight and hard to pull, half the time I tie mine off so the thing won't latch and I can fold back down if only going short distances.

Overall, it could be more user friendly but due to so many lawsuits they have to put all the safety crap on it lol. I think after some use, you will really like the mower. I love the performance on mine, have cut at 8+mph with no issues, and also since it's a belt drive, if you bind up the mower you just have to replace a belt instead of the whole drivetrain.

Good luck with your new purchase!

P.s. Go to www.shoupparts.com for blades on this mower, I have the GMD 800II HD and I order two sets of blades at a time. They cost about $1.50/blade. Great service and quick shipping, beats going to a dealer you don't like!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll agree on all points, the kuhn can be a real bitch to hook up and disconnect as well.....money and time and sanity ahead to get a caddy.....like I always say "get one, you can thank me later"

Btw, update that profile to give us an idea where ya hail from.....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Yep, it's a heavy, tough mower. A couple things I've learned with mine:

You are right about the cover, I never thought about a pin, thanks for the suggestion!

I can't pull the cord at all on mine, unless I use a hammer to un-latch it first, EVERY time it locks up.

Caddy? I wish the bank account would allow for one, or at least I could find a used one.

I set mine down on 3 round fence posts, it'll roll side-to-side much easier to get the arms off if need be. (Of course, a 5-foot piece of 1" pipe helps) & I've learned to use the top link -turn in or out- to take pressure off lower arms so I don't have to get the BFH out.

I can usually connect or dis-connect mine about 5 min. by myself.

Farmboy, thanks for the website, gonna check them out!

Oh yea, did I say it's a heavy mower?

Good luck with it!!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

2 threads same mower off by one space in title.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> 2 threads same mower off by one space in title.


Yea, how bout that. Kuhn must be doing something right.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

urednecku said:


> Farmboy, thanks for the website, gonna check them out!
> 
> Oh yea, did I say it's a heavy mower?
> 
> Good luck with it!!


Sure thing! I also order rake teeth and other wear parts from them, been pretty pleased all way around. There's not much they don't have for the major brands anyway.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I was @ local Kuhn dealer today. 5202 tedder $8250. Out of my range after new yellow purchases this year. Nice looking 4 basket tedder. Maybe next year? Although I have heard good things about the yellow ones on here as well.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I like the way my krone tedder is built but I liked the way my kuhn teddered better.....does that make sense?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Sure. One is stout and a bit "rough on function". The other is more delicate but more precise.


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Farmboy, I do buy as much stuff as I can from Shoup. Nice to deal with and fast. My mower came with an extra set of blades and bolts.

somedevildawg, I will update my profile.

urednecku, that is a good idea. I do that on some other equipment that is a PITA to hook up. Heavy? feather weight compared to the old DM90 I was using. All castiron rotors and housings.

deadmoose, I looked at a yellow mower. It was about $2000 more than the Kuhn.

I am sure I will figure it out. I will put a pulley on the rope and a pin in the cover instead of that dang spring loaded thing.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

If you add/relieve pressure on the hydraulic cylinder while pulling on the rope the transport latch should be a lot easier to operate. It took me several hitchings before I found the easiest way to hook up and now there is a lot LESS cussin


----------



## Youngbird (Jun 28, 2014)

urednecku said:


> I set mine down on 3 round fence posts, it'll roll side-to-side much easier to get the arms off if need be.


Just stumbled across this forum/site today. Got a GMD 700 GII HD in 2010 and was grinning at all the PITA points brought up in this thread about hook-up and transport. ALL true, but the performance has been rock solid and I couldn't be more satisfied. I will absolutely give urednecku's tip a try. I feel a little silly it never occurred to me. Thanks!! I'm looking forward to getting to know the forums and the community in the days ahead. Hay talk; how cool?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Youngbird said:


> Just stumbled across this forum/site today. Got a GMD 700 GII HD in 2010 and was grinning at all the PITA points brought up in this thread about hook-up and transport. ALL true, but the performance has been rock solid and I couldn't be more satisfied. I will absolutely give urednecku's tip a try. I feel a little silly it never occurred to me. Thanks!! I'm looking forward to getting to know the forums and the community in the days ahead. Hay talk; how cool?


Welcome to haytalk youngbird


----------

